# How to build European glass enclosure



## Cullen Woodruff (Aug 20, 2018)

I’ve been looking into building my own enclosures for a while, but the only thing holding me back was acquiring the materials. Now I have a good glass shop that just opened in my area that can cut glass for me. All I have to do is design the enclosure. I’m wanting to build one like the spider shop enclosures (I’m in the states) but I’m confused about a few things and I can’t find a tutorial online. Does anyone know how to build one or Can anyone direct me to a tutorial of how to build one? TIA


----------



## Marvinxox (Aug 21, 2018)

This Thread:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/building-three-new-glass-tropical-enclosures-foto-report.306864/
and These videos:








might help you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nonnack (Aug 22, 2018)

I am making all my glass enclosures myself. Tutorials above cover pretty much how to put it together. But I think those project are a little bit over complicated. I make it as simple as possible, so it takes less materials, and less work. If you want to make just one enclosure it doesn't really matter, but when you are making like 20...  Here how mine looks:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cullen Woodruff (Aug 22, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> I am making all my glass enclosures myself. Tutorials above cover pretty much how to put it together. But I think those project are a little bit over complicated. I make it as simple as possible, so it takes less materials, and less work. If you want to make just one enclosure it doesn't really matter, but when you are making like 20...  Here how mine looks:


----------



## Cullen Woodruff (Aug 22, 2018)

Awesome, thats
the design I’m going for. We’re do you get the guard rails for the sliding door? That’s the only thing I’m having trouble finding in my area.


----------



## Nonnack (Aug 23, 2018)

Check hardware stores, mine is made form aluminum U profile, because i had troubles finding one track plastic rails, but if you can find plastic, it would be even better. Lighter, cheaper, and easier to cut. You can also look for something online.


----------



## Cullen Woodruff (Aug 28, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> Check hardware stores, mine is made form aluminum U profile, because i had troubles finding one track plastic rails, but if you can find plastic, it would be even better. Lighter, cheaper, and easier to cut. You can also look for something online.


Thank you! If it’s not too much trouble I have two more questions: where did you get the screen on the top and how did you attach it to the terrarium?


----------



## Nonnack (Aug 28, 2018)

Vent on top is made from perforated steel plate, I get it also in hardware store. It was one big sheet so I had to cut it myself, and painted it black. It is just glued with silicone


----------



## obie (Nov 12, 2018)

What glass thickness did you use


----------



## Nonnack (Nov 13, 2018)

4  mm


----------

